# Exercise Log



## katie

I just thought I'd create an exercise log for us in the hope that it will help to motivate us to do more activities.

If we see we haven't posted in the thread for a while we might be pushed to go for a walk etc...

Post away


----------



## Northerner

I'm trying to spend 15 minutes in the company of Gay Gasper each day, doing the 15 minutes abs workout to try and do something about my flabby belly. Managed Sat, Sun, Mon but not today as I went to my annual review at the time I have set aside for exercise. Will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Steff

Nice idea Katie.

Im trying my best to get through 20 sit ups at night, got to 14 last night and 13 tonight lol.


----------



## Emzi

I did 20 lengths swimming tonight followed by a 40min fitness bootcamp  havent been for 2 months and i think my muscles will remind me in the morning


----------



## Northerner

Emzi said:


> I did 20 lengths swimming tonight followed by a 40min fitness bootcamp  havent been for 2 months and i think my muscles will remind me in the morning



I'm sure you will find you have aches where you didn't know you had muscles after that!  Well done! and I hope it's not too bad in the morning!


----------



## katie

Last night I did 10 whole minutes () of yoga and woke up with sore stomach muscles today! Was going to do more tonight but I was invited to the pub, so that has gone out of the window until tomorrow


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Good post unfortunatley I didnt do any exercise today as I finished work later than expected and then went to visit I friend I hadnt seen for a long time...........so they only thing I exercised today was my tounge

Will do a 30 min cycle on my exercise bike tomorrow honest


----------



## lucy123

Hi Katie - great post!
Last night I did 2 hours advanced tennis and 45 mins gym....rest night tonight!


----------



## tracey w

Last night I did 40 mins treadmill, running for 25 (had to stop as got a niggly leg injury, think need get a tubigrip today to help it) then 15 mins free weights.


----------



## traceycat

ive started to play badminton out our back with my daughter, its a great laugh and we are getting better each day. yesterday we played it for 40mins then came indoors and did 20mins target and punch bag boxing on the wii.


----------



## Andy HB

I'm not posting anything here until we get to Land's End on the other thread in the General Messageboard!


----------



## Steff

Managed 18 sit ups this afternoon, had a nice bowl of porriadge sat in front of me as an insentive pmsl.


----------



## tracey w

So peeed off  my foot is too sore to exercise< it keeps flaring up every couple of days

have a support on it but it hurts even walking< grrrr


----------



## katie

Hope your foot gets better soon Tracey!

I haven't done any more yoga yet because my stomach muscles have hurt ever since   Might do some later, and might warm up first!


----------



## tracey w

Foot still sore to walk on but getting better, problem is it flares up when i run grrr, ah well nothing i can do about it thats the nature of injuries eh


----------



## Northerner

I've managed my sessions with Gay for 6 out of the past 7 days, also starting to step up my running again


----------



## traceycat

another hour playing badminton today, and 30mins dancing on the wii.


----------



## Steff

15 sit ups and a 10 minute walk well shuffle in the snow around the block


----------



## lucy123

Thursday - 1 hour PT
Friday- 1 hour tennis lesson, 1/2 hr gym followed by 1 hour tennis doubles (advanced!)


----------



## tracey w

Lucy it wears me out just reading your posts lol


----------



## traceycat

couldnt go outside today cause of the snow, so i did 40mins dancing on the wii instead.


----------



## tracey w

Well done Tracey good effort


----------



## traceycat

thanks tracey, ive been realy putting an effort in this week, hope it pays of when i weigh myself on monday.


----------



## tracey w

Im sure it will Tracey!

Im hoping to get on the treadmill later, foot permitting.


----------



## traceycat

good on you tracey, hope your foot dosent play up on you.


----------



## Steff

12 sit ups and 20 lengths in pool.


----------



## traceycat

well done steffie. i would love to go to the pool but i havent been in years.


----------



## Northerner

Still keeping my appointments with Gay Gasper! Have to say that's the best ?3.50 I've ever spent on an exercise dvd, all workouts are 15 minutes and it passes in no time, but still really gives you a good workout. Beyond 15 minutes I'd just get sooooo bored!

Plus went out for a 2.5 mile run this morning up and down some humungous hills (practically mountains, I'd say! )


----------



## carolinelucy

Very envious Northener, I was just starting my running regime and came down with this chest infection!! 4 days poorly in bed - not much exercise there then!!


----------



## Northerner

carolinelucy said:


> Very envious Northener, I was just starting my running regime and came down with this chest infection!! 4 days poorly in bed - not much exercise there then!!



I hate that - just when you've got yourself all psyched up! Hope you recover soon, but don't start the running until you are properly better because it will stress your body and you might end up getting ill again. I usually leave it another couple of days after I think I'm 'fully recovered' just to be on the safe side


----------



## traceycat

not did any excercises today but did go out side with the grandkids an build a snowman lol, spend about an hour rolling snow up an down our hill, it was great fun made me feel like a big kid.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

This is an excellent post as I everytime I see it it gives me the incentive to go and do something so off I got upstairs to do 30 mins on my exercise bike.


----------



## Steff

Only did 5 sit ups today been one of those down days, will get back on the horse tomorrow.


----------



## tracey w

Steffie, i didnt know you had a horse 

Twenty mins on treadmill last night, blasted foot and leg not right. I so want to run but just cant


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Steffie, i didnt know you had a horse
> 
> Twenty mins on treadmill last night, blasted foot and leg not right. I so want to run but just cant



Know the feeling well Tracey - hope it's sorted soon, but don't push it or you could make it worse.

Another 15 minutes with Gay Gasper this morning - no run as legs still a bit sore from yesterday's run.


----------



## Steff

pmsl tracey only thing i ride these days 

Did 10 sit ups after my bath, wish i had'nt was totally sweating x


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Northe! I know its just so frustrating isnt it?

Are on shares for advertising ?


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Thanks Northe! I know its just so frustrating isnt it?
> 
> Are on shares for advertising ?



Haha! No, it's just so people understand what I'm talking about when I mention Gay!


----------



## Northerner

3 mile run this morning, plus 15 mins of Gay Gasper


----------



## tracey w

Northe please stop saying that! Well done by the way


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Northe please stop saying that! Well done by the way



Hehe! I have to give her credit for creating my 'rock hard abs'! 

Rest day for me today  Where's that katie who started this thread? Not too many entries from her lately!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I have to give her credit for creating my 'rock hard abs'!
> 
> Rest day for me today  Where's that katie who started this thread? Not too many entries from her lately!



Never having clicked through to the Gay Gasper link, I just assumed it was a he! It just amused me for some reason!


----------



## Steff

Nothing from me today im afraid shall give myself a kick up the derriere tomorrow


----------



## tracey w

Andy HB said:


> Never having clicked through to the Gay Gasper link, I just assumed it was a he! It just amused me for some reason!



Me too!


----------



## tracey w

I tried, but cant even walk on the treadmill without pain. 

Guess its going to take a while. Off to sulk now


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Hehe! I have to give her credit for creating my 'rock hard abs'!
> 
> Rest day for me today  Where's that katie who started this thread? Not too many entries from her lately!



Gay Gasper has to be the worst name ever!

Ehem, I'm here. Haven't been doing much, It's been too cold to walk very far 
Just been on the treadmill, feel like i'm going to die. I'll see if I feel like yoga later!


----------



## traceycat

i didnt do any excercises today, decided to switch my living room around instesd lol


----------



## katie

Sounds like exercise to me tracey


----------



## Northerner

Couldn't go for a run today (flipping snow!) so I did 19k on the exercise bike whilst watching Countdown  No Gay Gasper for me today...


----------



## Northerner

15 mins with Ms Gasper  Still not seeing any sign of the promised six-pack though - still more of a firkin!


----------



## tracey w

have now managed two half hour sessions on the treadmill.

Taking the running slow but leg getting better, just start to feel it when i stop.


----------



## tracey w

yesterday 30 mins treadmill, 10 mins free weights


----------



## Steff

25 sit ups and 15 minutes walking .


----------



## tracey w

yesterday, 35 mins treadmill, 15 mins weights


----------



## tracey w

yesterday 30 mins treadmill, and 10 mins weights.



hello? Looks like only me and you Steffie


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> yesterday 30 mins treadmill, and 10 mins weights.
> 
> 
> 
> hello? Looks like only me and you Steffie



haha dedicated to the end hun aint we lol.
Only 8 st ups for me last night as i was high ...


----------



## tracey w

30 mins treadmill 


this thread is sooooooo boring with me saying this every day 

hey Katie where are you, supposed to be motivating us all here?


----------



## Northerner

Glad to hear the leg is getting better Tracey, and well done on keeping up with your exercise schedule!  Yes, where is katie?


----------



## tracey w

Thanks Northe!

Yes its much better, but im taking it easy as i dont want it to get bad again, can feel a bit but am just happy can at least do something.

Howa it going with Gay ?


----------



## Northerner

I'm getting a bit bored of Gay, although I would say that I certainly feel a difference - no 6 pack yet, but decidedly firmer!


----------



## tracey w

Your so fickle Northe 

Friend for a few weeks then bored and thrown away


----------



## Steff

Benn abit lapsed but managed 8 sit ups at 9.15, shall get to the pool on Sundayx


----------



## Steff

Did not get to pool having to many hyepers at the minute

but did manae 10 sit ups


----------



## Northerner

Hope the BG is better in the coming week Steffie so you can get some swimming in  I haven't been swimming since 1991!  Haven't even had a bath since 2004!


----------



## Northerner

Have we all been taking time away from this for some reason or other? 

This morning I went for a run and joined Ms. Gasper for 15 mins


----------



## Steff

Back in the saddle from this afternoon Northey with my sit ups


----------



## Steff

12 sit ups tryed for 15 but just could not do it....Off in the garage in abit to go on my gym ball x


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> 12 sit ups tryed for 15 but just could not do it....Off in the garage in abit to go on my gym ball x



Steffie, I'd really recommend the DVD I've got for abdominal exercises 15 Minute Workouts For Dummies with the famous Gay Gasper. You do a warm-up and lots of different exercises that test you but don't leave you struggling. I find it much better than doing just ordinary sit ups, plus there are lots of other routines on the DVD for other parts of the body.  

I just did my 15 minutes today, legs still a bit sore from yesterday's run.


----------



## cazscot

Went back to the gym today, for the first time in well weeks and weeks ...
Did 40 mins treadmill (300 cals) and 10 mins crosstrainer (150 cals).  Wanted to do more on the crosstrainer but I have been away for so log that my heartrate hit 170 at one point  and decided to call it a day then...


----------



## Northerner

Well done Carol!  December was a very lazy month for me (shivering inside away from the snow and ice!) but I have started out again. Today I managed a run, a longish walk and 15 mins with Gay Gasper  But boy do I ache now!


----------



## Steff

thanks northey ill look into that x

managed 14 today


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> thanks northey ill look into that x
> 
> managed 14 today



Well done!


----------



## Northerner

I had a stonking good run today! It was wet and miserable and I didn't run very far (3.2m), but the first half of it was up an enormous hill  I was very impressed with myself as it's a very good sign of a general overall fitness. I also spent 15 minutes with GG!


----------



## Northerner

Another run this morning up that huge hill, plus 15 mins with GG (that's Gay Gasper, not Gloria Gaynor )


----------



## Steff

lol.
I keep forgetting to record mine

12 sit ups and 10 mins in the garage

Alan ive ordered that GG book.


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> lol.
> I keep forgetting to record mine
> 
> 12 sit ups and 10 mins in the garage
> 
> Alan ive ordered that GG book.



Well done! You mean the dvd, right? I think it's well worth it, you'll have to let me know what you think


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Well done! You mean the dvd, right? I think it's well worth it, you'll have to let me know what you think



lol yeah the DVD ive not done a dvd workout since doing Coleen Nolans workout last year


----------



## Northerner

Another run today, and 15 mins GG  Legs were a little tired, but that's the first time in weeks I've been running on consecutive days!


----------



## Dizzydi

First cycle of the new year 10 miles - need to build back up to my 20 miles per cycle. Not all at once as I want to be able to sit down.

Ironing next swinging my hips to music.

Then 4 mile round walk to in laws


----------



## macast

oooh you are all doing so well 

today did 30 mins on the Wii as the rain is coming down in buckets


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> oooh you are all doing so well
> 
> today did 30 mins on the Wii as the rain is coming down in buckets



Well done!  I've had a good run this morning and 15 mins with Gay


----------



## tracey w

Today i broke my record, 50mins running non stop, most ive ever done in one go.

I feel good because more than the fitness it feels like a milestone in my diabetes journey. I would never have thought i could do so much and feel confident to do it. I knew i should give extra insulin before i started as i wanted to work hard and i knew i would be taking on glucose drinks, its been a lot of trial and error but i am more confident i can keep my numbers steady during exercise.

bg was 8 to start and 6 at finish


----------



## Steff

Well done hun that is really good, you star x


----------



## Northerner

tracey w said:


> Today i broke my record, 50mins running non stop, most ive ever done in one go.
> 
> I feel good because more than the fitness it feels like a milestone in my diabetes journey. I would never have thought i could do so much and feel confident to do it. I knew i should give extra insulin before i started as i wanted to work hard and i knew i would be taking on glucose drinks, its been a lot of trial and error but i am more confident i can keep my numbers steady during exercise.
> 
> bg was 8 to start and 6 at finish



That's terrific Tracey!  It can be so difficult learning what you need to do to keep levels good during extended exercise - the non-diabetic public really don't know the half of it! Next target - an hour?


----------



## Steff

12 sit ups-10/01/2011
15-sit ups11/01/2011


----------



## macast

Steffie said:


> 12 sit ups-10/01/2011
> 15-sit ups11/01/2011



well done Steffie


----------



## macast

yesterday I managed 30 minutes on the Wii step counter....... and 30 minutes of Wii exercise games.  the most I've ever done     hope I can keep it up again today


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> yesterday I managed 30 minutes on the Wii step counter....... and 30 minutes of Wii exercise games.  the most I've ever done     hope I can keep it up again today



Excellent! Well done!  It's a rest day for me.


----------



## Steff

Well done mandy, im hoping o/h comes in with my DVD today northey


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Well done mandy, im hoping o/h comes in with my DVD today northey



Yay! Go Gay! (so to speak!)


----------



## Dizzydi

tracey w said:


> Today i broke my record, 50mins running non stop, most ive ever done in one go.
> 
> I feel good because more than the fitness it feels like a milestone in my diabetes journey. I would never have thought i could do so much and feel confident to do it. I knew i should give extra insulin before i started as i wanted to work hard and i knew i would be taking on glucose drinks, its been a lot of trial and error but i am more confident i can keep my numbers steady during exercise.
> 
> bg was 8 to start and 6 at finish



wow Tracey that is fantastic and really good going!!

1 hr walk 10/01/11
1 hr walk 11/01/11

Planning another today as well


----------



## MargB

Well, I went for a 30 minute walk on Sunday and then spent 1 hour in the gym on Monday and do not feel any ill effects so time to get going again.

Co-incidentally (?) I had a great weight loss this week.


----------



## tracey w

30 mins treadmill, 40 sit ups, weights.


wow, we have all been super good this week, keep it up folks!


----------



## Steff

Well done girls, no sign of my DVD yet x


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Well done girls, no sign of my DVD yet x



Is it the Gay one Steffie?


----------



## macast

well done everyone

I managed a 40 minute brisk walk today


----------



## Steff

tracey w said:


> Is it the Gay one Steffie?



Yes sweety darling


----------



## tracey w

macast said:


> well done everyone
> 
> I managed a 40 minute brisk walk today



well done!


----------



## tracey w

Steffie said:


> Yes sweety darling



Whats it about? I just have visions with northe and a chest expander (sorry Northe ) he he


----------



## katie

macast said:


> yesterday I managed 30 minutes on the Wii step counter....... and 30 minutes of Wii exercise games.  the most I've ever done     hope I can keep it up again today



The step counter sounds good!  Is that part of Wii Fit, or is it a seperate 'game'? I've borrowed my mum's Wii, just need to get some new batteries for the controllers


----------



## Northerner

I've managed to keep up with my routine of going for a run at least every other day, so just over 4 miles for me this morning plus 15 mins of GG


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> I've managed to keep up with my routine of going for a run at least every other day, so just over 4 miles for me this morning plus 15 mins of GG



Well done northe, very impressive.

This morning I walked through a muddy forest to work and got mud splattered over my work trousers! I wish I lived in the city


----------



## macast

katie said:


> The step counter sounds good!  Is that part of Wii Fit, or is it a seperate 'game'? I've borrowed my mum's Wii, just need to get some new batteries for the controllers



it's on the Wii Fit Katie call 'step freestyle'.  you can do as little as 10 minutes and there are 2 speeds.  I haven't got an aerial for that tv so I just watch or listen to stuff on my iPod while 'stepping'.  the 'step basic' is great for an extra warmup before doing the longer 'step freestyle'.  but it is all in Wii Fit in the Aerobic Exercises


----------



## Steff

not to many today felt rough it was 8 sit ups 

still no Gay


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> not to many today felt rough it was 8 sit ups
> 
> still no Gay



Are you sure that the OH hasn't stashed her away in his private collection?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Are you sure that the OH hasn't stashed her away in his private collection?



rofl nooo his collection is far to vulgar to include her


----------



## tracey w

15 mins treadmill and 30 situps, very very tired today.


----------



## AnnW

I go swimming each weekday morning and do from 40 to 50 lengths each day. I love it !! 
You all do such a variety of exercise , I wonder if I should do something different. I have been advised by my dietician to try yoga, does anyone know how this makes you feel ?!

I am so ancient and also have asthma so running is not really enjoyable or practical


----------



## macast

another 40 minutes on the Wii doing steps


----------



## Northerner

AnnW said:


> I go swimming each weekday morning and do from 40 to 50 lengths each day. I love it !!
> You all do such a variety of exercise , I wonder if I should do something different. I have been advised by my dietician to try yoga, does anyone know how this makes you feel ?!
> 
> I am so ancient and also have asthma so running is not really enjoyable or practical



The swimming is an excellent form of exercise as it exercises the whole body but without stressing the joints.  I don't do yoga, but I imagine it would be good for flexibility and core strength, as would Tai Chi.


----------



## Dizzydi

Lunch time hours walks again on Wednesday & Thursday.

Plan another today if I can walk in my boots today (worn 4 inch heels lol)


----------



## katie

macast said:


> it's on the Wii Fit Katie call 'step freestyle'.  you can do as little as 10 minutes and there are 2 speeds.  I haven't got an aerial for that tv so I just watch or listen to stuff on my iPod while 'stepping'.  the 'step basic' is great for an extra warmup before doing the longer 'step freestyle'.  but it is all in Wii Fit in the Aerobic Exercises



Great, thanks for the info  I don't really understand the Wii yet because I've never owned one. i will deffinitely have a go on that once I get the batteries 



AnnW said:


> ...You all do such a variety of exercise , I wonder if I should do something different. I have been advised by my dietician to try yoga, does anyone know how this makes you feel ?!..



Ann, Yoga makes me feel great! Unfortunately I don't do it enough at the moment.  As northe said, it does indeed make you more flexible! I never used to be able to bend down and touch my toes, but literally a couple of yoga sessions and I could do it! It also makes you sweat, ALOT (which is always a good thing).


----------



## AJLang

My exercise levels have gone really downhill during the past two year's illness and with the eye surgery.  I've been really naughty and relied on the OH to do the majority of my doggy's walks..............but I'm determined to exercise more with the added incentive that I can't drive whilst the eye is recovering after the operation so I need to walk more.  This is what I've managed in the past few days (it probably sounds quite pathetic but I'm quite pleased with myself)
Saturday - 40 minute doggy walk with OH
Sunday - 40 minute doggy walk with OH
all of the following on my own
Tuesday 15 minute doggy walk (OH gives her long walk in the mornings)
Wednesday 15 minute doggy walk plus 15 minute walk each way to the bus stop
Thursday 15 minute doggy walk
Friday 15 minute walk each way to the shops plus 15 minute doggy walk

Next week I hope to build up to more dog walks PLUS I will be returning to work on Wednesday so will aim to build in at least one 30 minute walk home from work


----------



## Northerner

That's terrific AJ! It can be hard getting back into the swing of things, so you've made a very positive start there - and I bet that doggy is pleased too!  Keep up the good work, and good luck for Wednesday back at work


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Northener - after four days of the extra walks Susie dog has now started tapping her paw to indicate that it is time to go out!


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Thanks Northener - after four days of the extra walks Susie dog has now started tapping her paw to indicate that it is time to go out!



Haha! Great to see that Susie is being supportive!  What sort of dog is she?


----------



## AJLang

She's very supportive - she even kindly helps me to eat my dinner to reduce the calories!  Susie is an absolutely gorgeous tri-coloured collie whom I got from a rehoming centre when she was only about a year old.  At the time she weighed only 7kgs because she was so malnourished - she is now 19.9kgs and even with that increase in weight is slim.  We've been together 10 years and been through a lot together - ironically she had to have a specialist eye operation last February but fortunately came through it ok.  She is my absolute rock - she goes to bed with me and wakes up with me in the morning.........and wakes me up in the night when she wants extra cuddles.  She is completely loyal...........until my OH or dad take her for a walk....then I don't see her for dust!!


----------



## Northerner

She sounds absolutely wonderful. There's something special about the love and loyalty of an animal that is so precious


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> She's very supportive - she even kindly helps me to eat my dinner to reduce the calories!  Susie is an absolutely gorgeous tri-coloured collie whom I got from a rehoming centre



oooh you are so lucky.  I had a tri-coloured collie for 16 years ... she was also from a rescue centre at 10 months.  she was my rock.... she got me though a very painful divorce and many other 'traumas' in my life.  but she also was unfaithful when it came to 'walkies' and would go out with anyone who would take her lol. but they do need a lot of exercise and are very intelligent and active dogs


----------



## AnnW

Thanks Katie I must give it a go !!


----------



## Steff

6 sit ups yesterday 

Gay arrived this morning so if i get the time ill do that..


----------



## AJLang

Susie is loving my new approach to exercise
Saturday 40 minutes plus 15 minutes of Susie walks
Sunday 40 minutes plus 15 minutes of Susie walks
Monday 40 minutes of Susie walks plus another 15 minutes planned for later today


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Susie is loving my new approach to exercise
> Saturday 40 minutes plus 15 minutes of Susie walks
> Sunday 40 minutes plus 15 minutes of Susie walks
> Monday 40 minutes of Susie walks plus another 15 minutes planned for later today



Lucky Susie!  Keep up the good work AJ


----------



## alisonz

My first swim in years today..............12 lengths of the pool


----------



## Steff

alisonz said:


> My first swim in years today..............12 lengths of the pool



Good going well done hun xx

12 sit ups yesterday 

today is 10

tomorrow is gays turn to get it lol


----------



## macast

well done everyone .... we are all doing really well 

I went for a walk today in the countryside and was amazed that I was gone for 2 hours.  in all that time I didn't feel thirsty or feel as though I needed a wee  (been a big problem with me for the past few months).  I took sugar-free polos and only had one 

I wasn't walking the WHOLE time as I took my camera .... so was snapping as well.  but I probably walked for about 90 minutes 

checked my BG levels before going out and was 8.9 and when I came back I was 4.8 

so...... if I walked for an hour and then rested for an hour and walked again would that mean I could keep at normal levels????  LOL


----------



## katie

I went for a long walk along the beach today  Was a beautiful day!


----------



## alisonz

Lets hope soon I can start posting about weight loss


----------



## AJLang

30 minute walk home yesterday. OH offered to drive me home today but I said NO so that was another 30 minute walk today plus the extra 15 minute Susie walks today and yesterday........I've bee n so excited about all of this walking that I went back to work a day early yesterday!!


----------



## katie

Steffie said:


> ...
> 
> tomorrow is gays turn to get it lol



I'm just glad northe has never said this


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> 30 minute walk home yesterday. OH offered to drive me home today but I said NO so that was another 30 minute walk today plus the extra 15 minute Susie walks today and yesterday........I've bee n so excited about all of this walking that I went back to work a day early yesterday!!



AJ, that's terrific news that you are feeling well enough to return to work early!  Keep up the good work Susie, you're doing a splendid job!


----------



## AJLang

Northerner said:


> AJ, that's terrific news that you are feeling well enough to return to work early!  Keep up the good work Susie, you're doing a splendid job!



Thanks very much Northener.....Susie got rewarded with a one hour walk this morning......and at 3.45pm yesterday she ran down to the kitchen to tell me that it was time for her new extra walk...she is loving it and is very proud of herself for keeping me motivated


----------



## katie

All I did yesterday was 30mins of Wii Sport. I was worryingly knackered after that!

Went for a couple of walks too, but didn't go very far.


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> 30 minute walk home yesterday. OH offered to drive me home today but I said NO so that was another 30 minute walk today plus the extra 15 minute Susie walks today and yesterday........I've bee n so excited about all of this walking that I went back to work a day early yesterday!!



that is great AJ..... well done for getting back to work a day early too 

Katie ... 30 mins of Wii sport is great   well done .... that Wii is really a great exercise tool.... I love mine


I did an hour's walk yesterday and the sun is shining again so I should get outside again today


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Macast for your post and well done on getting out and walking


----------



## AJLang

Susie was estatic yesterdAy when her extra walk lasted for 30 minutes........she spent the whole evening sleeping Total walking this weekend, all with Susie, equals two hours


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> Susie was estatic yesterdAy when her extra walk lasted for 30 minutes........she spent the whole evening sleeping Total walking this weekend, all with Susie, equals two hours



2 hours wow!  walking a dog is great exercise... especially if the dog loves running after a ball... even the throwing action is good exercise lol

I did 25 mins walking/stepping on the Wii and then 10 mins jogging also on the Wii (the jogging nearly killed me.... I'm so unfit).  weather outside horrible today so no fresh-air walking


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Macast. Sounds like you are doing great with the wii time spent on that will really improve your fitness


----------



## Dizzydi

10 mile bike ride today - mostly hills and exceptional hard work. More tiring then my usual 22 mile on the middlewood way.


----------



## macast

Dizzydi said:


> 10 mile bike ride today - mostly hills and exceptional hard work. More tiring then my usual 22 mile on the middlewood way.



wow!!!  that is brilliant that you can do 10 gruelling miles.... perhaps I should get a bike


----------



## Dizzydi

Cycling is great. Bought bike last Feb and got my moneys worth. Was a hard ride today round a massive reservoir in the hills in oldham. Normally cycle to a dis used railway track which is great, no traffic. Well worth it, keeps me white fit x


----------



## AJLang

Dizzydi said:


> Cycling is great. Bought bike last Feb and got my moneys worth. Was a hard ride today round a massive reservoir in the hills in oldham. Normally cycle to a dis used railway track which is great, no traffic. Well worth it, keeps me white fit x



Wow I'mm really impressed with all of your cycling.  I haven't been on a bike in years


----------



## AJLang

I've kept going with the walking and managed to average 45 minutes per day since Saturday that's 27 weightwatchers points but if I don't use them today they will disappear becausevits my weigh in tomorrow so I wonder how much chocolate I could eat today for those 27 points only joking


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> I've kept going with the walking and managed to average 45 minutes per day since Saturday that's 27 weightwatchers points but if I don't use them today they will disappear becausevits my weigh in tomorrow so I wonder how much chocolate I could eat today for those 27 points only joking



That's excellent - hope the weigh in goes well! I'm afraid I have been struck down by SAD lately and had no motivation to do anything - I obviously need a Susie to persuade me!


----------



## Steff

Afraid im poorly at the moment so exercise has somewhat lapsed since last week GG is brillaint though.


----------



## AJLang

Hi Northener I'm really sorry to hear this.  I wondered why you didn't appear to be posting so much.  Having a Susie really does help a lot.  She is always there whenever I feel down and makes me smile when others fail.  I did try to post a photo of her the other day but didn't manage to do it.  I really truly hope that you start feeling better very,very soon. Susie sends lots of woofs and licks to you.......she is particularly good with the woofs


----------



## AJLang

Hi Steffie I'm sorry that you're feeling too poorly to exercise.  What is GG?


----------



## Steff

AJLang said:


> Hi Steffie I'm sorry that you're feeling too poorly to exercise.  What is GG?



Ah gay gasper is the dvd northey reccommended


----------



## AJLang

Aah I've just googled Gay Gasper.  Don't think that I had better buy anymore workout DVDs....already got three that I've bought during the past two years that are still in their packaging


----------



## macast

sorry to hear that you are feeling poo Northerner and Steffie.... hope you are both soon back to your chatty selves

I've just got a new smart phone and I've downloaded SportyPal (think it was Steffie that recommended it.. sorry if I'm wrong) so now I know exactly how far I've walked 

yesterday I did 3 miles  that is really good for me.... and it was so enjoyable in the sunshine


----------



## Dizzydi

I've done 3 out of 4 lunch time walks this week - about to embarck on number 4 today - daft 4 inch heels on again.

When will I learn - total walk time = 1 hrs 35 mins till yesterday

Will let you know today and bike rides over the weekend.


----------



## alisonz

16 lengths of the pool today, thats 4 more than last week  Went to the pool with my knees aching with arthritis come out aches gone woohoo!


----------



## Steff

Well done girls, i am going to atempt some exercise tomorrow if my tummy keeps improving like it is i cant see why i cant do a few sit ups..


----------



## alisonz

Good luck with it Steffi xx


----------



## AJLang

Well done with the swimming Alison

Steffie I hope that the sit ups go well


----------



## macast

alisonz said:


> 16 lengths of the pool today, thats 4 more than last week  Went to the pool with my knees aching with arthritis come out aches gone woohoo!



wow Alison.... 16 lengths  well done


I managed almost 2 miles on my walk to the village for provisions.... but the bag was way too heavy so I walked mega fast  so I guess I used more calories than normal


----------



## Dizzydi

16 mile bike ride today in thus freezing weather - feel like I'm dying now.

3 mile walk yesterday ! 

Will be swaying to music ironing soon, once I've recovered from bike ride.


----------



## Steff

Dizzydi said:


> 16 mile bike ride today in thus freezing weather - feel like I'm dying now.
> 
> 3 mile walk yesterday !
> 
> Will be swaying to music ironing soon, once I've recovered from bike ride.




Well done Di and Marcie good going, ive only managed 8 sit ups past few days tummy just feels to fragile do more x


----------



## alisonz

8 sit ups is 8 sit ups and 8 sit ups is better than none Steffi You'll get there hunny xx


----------



## Andy HB

Dizzydi said:


> 16 mile bike ride today in thus freezing weather - feel like I'm dying now.
> 
> 3 mile walk yesterday !
> 
> Will be swaying to music ironing soon, once I've recovered from bike ride.





Steffie said:


> Well done Di and Marcie good going, ive only managed 8 sit ups past few days tummy just feels to fragile do more x



Nice one Dizzy and Steffie.

I did a 'mere' 13 mile cycle today (felt like more, but that's what google says it was!).

Andy


----------



## lucy123

Hi

I did a 1.5k run Friday and 1 hour tennis
Saturday 3.2k run
Today 4.3k run

Ready for a rest today now!

Well done everyone on all the exercise.


----------



## Dizzydi

Yeah well done everyone - looks like we have all been hard at.

Sunday afternoon now means sit and relax for a while


----------



## macast

well done everyone 

I did a 5 mile walk yesterday and now shattered...  but will still try to do some walking today just to keep the muscles from 'freezing up' 

by the way the walk was lovely.... and I kept a good pace averaging 2.5mph and reaching 4mph at times....... but there was a lot of mud around and photos to take lol.... that slowed me down a bit   5 miles is the most I've done in quite a few years.... so getting my fitness back thanks to diabetes 

and thanks to SportyPal for the info regarding walk


----------



## AJLang

Hi Macast that sounds like a really lovely walk.....at this rate you'll be able to walk a marathon soon!


----------



## alisonz

All puffed out now, 15 mins on the exercise bike


----------



## alisonz

Maybe this is totally the wrong thing to say, and I don't know if anyone else is the same, but I feel now as if I HAVE to exercise just to keep up with you lot and have something to post  But please don't get me wrong as I find I am actually enjoying it!


----------



## MargB

Just did an hour in the gym, treadmill 20 mins at 3.5mph, bike for 8 minutes, leg thingy, floor exercises, stretches.  All in all, about an hour and "glowing" at the end.

Sock must have been catching though as it was full of blood from one of my toes when I go changed.  Toe doesn't look bad and I can't really see what caused the bleed.  Will keep an eye on it.  Currently sitting here with one sock inside out (not the same socks I hasten to add).


----------



## lucy123

Hi Marg - hope you don't mind me asking but you don't have a nail that may have been digging into another toe do you? I have done that before!

Well done you on the exercise!


----------



## Andy HB

alisonz said:


> Maybe this is totally the wrong thing to say, and I don't know if anyone else is the same, but I feel now as if I HAVE to exercise just to keep up with you lot and have something to post  But please don't get me wrong as I find I am actually enjoying it!



I find that I'm really feel out of sorts if I don't exercise on a daily basis. It has become a compulsion for me now.



lucy123 said:


> Hi Marg - hope you don't mind me asking but you don't have a nail that may have been digging into another toe do you? I have done that before!



Yes, I've done that before now too.

Andy


----------



## AJLang

Well done everyone on all the exercise - I'm almost feeling lazy in comparison because I'm "only" averaging 50 minutes of walking each day


----------



## MargB

lucy123 said:


> Hi Marg - hope you don't mind me asking but you don't have a nail that may have been digging into another toe do you? I have done that before!
> 
> Well done you on the exercise!



I looked for that but couldn't see it.  Have filed down the nail next to it just in case and this morning have stuck on a plaster - which will probably cause problems with the toe next to that one!!!  Fun, innit?


----------



## lucy123

Sure is!

Today is a mere 1 mile run, followed by 1.5 hours advance tennis.
Can anyone tell me why I am not a size 10!!


----------



## alisonz

Sorry Lucy can't help with that one  I've done 20 lengths of the pool today trying to build up and do more each time I go. Getting the hang of this now


----------



## Steff

Managed 9 sit ups last night........ i will make sure i cover more exercise over the weekend now im working x


----------



## alisonz

Keep it up hunny you're doin good xxxx


----------



## macast

well done Lucy, Alison and Steffie 

I walked 2 miles today..... I'm also getting the hang of it Alison LOL


----------



## alisonz

I think we all keep each other going> I was going to give the pool a miss today but then thought how easy it is to stop but not so easy to get back into it. Glad I went now


----------



## Andy HB

alisonz said:


> I think we all keep each other going> I was going to give the pool a miss today but then thought how easy it is to stop but not so easy to get back into it. Glad I went now



Hmmm, thinks about rowing machine.  It's been a while for me.

Checks how legs feel ....... Hmmm ...... might have a go tomorrow, they're feelin' OK at the moment!


----------



## katie

I did 30 mins of Wii Fit earlier. I love it 
My favourite is hoola hooping.  I CANNOT master the stepping game yet, it's a bit like the dance mat game and I'm no good at that either haha


----------



## Ergates

katie said:


> I did 30 mins of Wii Fit earlier. I love it
> My favourite is hoola hooping.  I CANNOT master the stepping game yet, it's a bit like the dance mat game and I'm no good at that either haha



Last time I tried the Wii Fit it told me I had poor balance and asked whether I trip a lot when walking.  I posted it on my FB, and my friends were wetting themselves - I skate for a living.


----------



## Andy HB

Ergates said:


> Last time I tried the Wii Fit it told me I had poor balance and asked whether I trip a lot when walking.  I posted it on my FB, and my friends were wetting themselves - I skate for a living.



I trip all the time! But I never fall over. Does that mean I have good balance or bad?

I'll also take this opportunity to congratulate everyone on their efforts. I failed to do that in my last post (naughty me!).


----------



## katie

Ergates said:


> Last time I tried the Wii Fit it told me I had poor balance and asked whether I trip a lot when walking.  I posted it on my FB, and my friends were wetting themselves - I skate for a living.



You skate for a living? Cool, what kind of skating?

Yes, the balance thing I'm sure is completely useless haha. However the exercises are just exercises and you can feel them working. It's just an incentive to exercise because you play a game at the same time.


----------



## macast

katie said:


> I did 30 mins of Wii Fit earlier. I love it
> My favourite is hoola hooping.  I CANNOT master the stepping game yet, it's a bit like the dance mat game and I'm no good at that either haha




gosh that hoola hooping game shatters me   well done for doing 30 mins

I'm also rubbish at the stepping dance game... get my feet all in a muddle.... good job I only have 2 of them

I only managed 1.5 miles today.... feeling sluggish ... I suppose it was the Indian last night.... but I'm still not giving up my fave food


----------



## katie

1.5 miles is still pretty good 

I havent done much at all so far. About to go for a small walk and then Wii Fit later.


----------



## Steff

well done Katie and marcie x


----------



## Lairyfairy

I belong to a PALS group and do Aerotone on Mondays, Circuits on Tuesdays, Activity Mix on Wednesdays and Aerobics on Thursdays.  I'm finding it a bit easier to do now but still look purple in the face at the end of each session.  At least I don't ache anymore.  As for hula hoops, I can't do it for toffee.  I have bought myself a large weighted one that is supposed to be easier than the light plastic ones, but I still end up getting most of my exercise picking the darn thing off the floor !


----------



## katie

Lairyfairy said:


> I belong to a PALS group and do Aerotone on Mondays, Circuits on Tuesdays, Activity Mix on Wednesdays and Aerobics on Thursdays.  I'm finding it a bit easier to do now but still look purple in the face at the end of each session.  At least I don't ache anymore.  As for hula hoops, I can't do it for toffee.  I have bought myself a large weighted one that is supposed to be easier than the light plastic ones, but I still end up getting most of my exercise picking the darn thing off the floor !



Don't worry, I think the Wii Fit Hoola Hoops game might be a bit easier than the real thing 

Those classes sound great and are the kind of thing I would like to do when I have some money. Keep up the good work


----------



## macast

katie said:


> Don't worry, I think the Wii Fit Hoola Hoops game might be a bit easier than the real thing




blimey!!!  do you think so Katie???  gosh I am unfit then  LOL 

this morning I didn't fancy going out for a walk... so I reluctantly did 30 mins on the Wii Fit..... then I got my blood results ...... so I went for a 30 min walk

the DSN 'threatened' me with medication if I didn't improve in the next 3 months (I told her to give it to me straight as I can't stand it if I don't know the absolute truth).  so now ... as if I wasn't serious before... I certainly am now


----------



## macast

today is far too windy..... and I don't fancy doing a Dorothy and ending up in Oz (fictitious or real).... so have been on the Wii for 33 mins.  did 10 mins of hoola hooping  and 10 mins of step and the rest was jogging and playing aerobic games

missing my walk though


----------



## macast

has everyone else given up on the exercise????  or are you all too busy exercising to record it here? 


going visiting friends this afternoon so did 35 mins on the Wii doing yoga and jogging (not at the same time I hasten to add) ..... I'm shattered


----------



## Steff

weekends will be when i do exercise now marcie and not doen it yet, shall be bacck later this evening to record it x


----------



## alisonz

I've been all out of sorts this week, off my feet for 4 weeks from monday so won't be able to swim


----------



## Steff

Ive managed 10 minutes in the garage on my gym ball and 5 sit ups.


----------



## Andy HB

alisonz said:


> I've been all out of sorts this week, off my feet for 4 weeks from monday so won't be able to swim



I've missed why you're off your feet for so long, Alison. I hope you're up and about quickly thereafter.



Steffie said:


> Ive managed 10 minutes in the garage on my gym ball and 5 sit ups.



I keep thinking about doing some sit ups, but it's never been a favourite exercise of mine. I admire your tenacity in keeping them going!


----------



## Steff

Andy HB said:


> I've missed why you're off your feet for so long, Alison. I hope you're up and about quickly thereafter.
> 
> 
> 
> I keep thinking about doing some sit ups, but it's never been a favourite exercise of mine. I admire your tenacity in keeping them going!



Thanks i do sometimes think  i must have a change but i cant do push ups


----------



## alisonz

Thanks Andy I go in monday to get my "onion" (bunion) removed I'm told its very painful ouch. Well done Steffie hunny keep up the good work xxx


----------



## katie

macast said:


> blimey!!!  do you think so Katie???  gosh I am unfit then  LOL
> 
> this morning I didn't fancy going out for a walk... so I reluctantly did 30 mins on the Wii Fit..... then I got my blood results ...... so I went for a 30 min walk
> 
> the DSN 'threatened' me with medication if I didn't improve in the next 3 months (I told her to give it to me straight as I can't stand it if I don't know the absolute truth).  so now ... as if I wasn't serious before... I certainly am now



Well it's still hard work, but I think real hoola hooping is harder 

I have been doing some more wii fit and walking but haven't been on here much to record it, promise!


----------



## macast

have done exercise on the Wii today and no walking.

10mins yoga (I'm new to this)....... 30 mins jogging on the Wii..... and I'm up to 8 mins on the hoola hoop game

building up the exercise quite nicely now   (hopefully I can keep it up)


----------



## Mark T

I've just done my second session with my new Wii Fitness Coach, quite proud that I mostly kept up this time but disappointed with the paltry 30 calories I apparently burned.


----------



## macast

Mark T said:


> I've just done my second session with my new Wii Fitness Coach, quite proud that I mostly kept up this time but disappointed with the paltry 30 calories I apparently burned.



I know.... what can you do with 30 calories????   takes a loss of 3000 cals to lose a pound in weight


----------



## Andy HB

Mark T said:


> I've just done my second session with my new Wii Fitness Coach, quite proud that I mostly kept up this time but disappointed with the paltry 30 calories I apparently burned.



How long was the session?

According to a calorie calculator I've just looked at, a 30min session on a rowing machine accounts for over 400 calories for me.

30 calories does sound a little paltry. However, it is probably a good idea to work your way into increased exercise slowly if you're new to it.

Andy


----------



## alisonz

I went to a DUK meeting last week on weight management, she says a 12 minute slow swim burns 100 calories as does 25 minutes of housework


----------



## Mark T

Andy HB said:


> How long was the session?
> Andy


I'm starting with 15 minute sessions just to get into it and nothing too nasty just yet.  Once I've learned the moves I'll increase that.

My previous level of exercise was (and still includes) 30-40 minutes running after a 22 month old.


----------



## macast

Mark T said:


> I'm starting with 15 minute sessions just to get into it and nothing too nasty just yet.  Once I've learned the moves I'll increase that.
> 
> My previous level of exercise was (and still includes) 30-40 minutes running after a 22 month old.



it is best to start slowly.  I started a month ago..... and now the Wii says I am burning around 200 cals in my 40 to 50 minute session.  but then it depends on what you do on the Wii.  my typical session now is 10 mins of yoga... 24 mins of jogging (coz that is twice round the island lol) but I sometimes do a short jog as well ... and the rest doing hoola hoop and other games.  when I first started I tried the shortest jog which is 3 mins..... it nearly killed me

ps.... just a note.... my 50 minute session is actually 2 sessions totalling 50 mins as I can't do that length of session right through


----------



## katie

I walked 3 miles to work in the rain 

May have to walk back in the rain too, but hoping someone at the pub will offer me a lift!


----------



## macast

katie said:


> I walked 3 miles to work in the rain
> 
> May have to walk back in the rain too, but hoping someone at the pub will offer me a lift!



well done Katie.......walking is excellent exercise.  but not pleasant in the rain.  I hope someone gives you a lift if it is raining


----------



## katie

macast said:


> well done Katie.......walking is excellent exercise.  but not pleasant in the rain.  I hope someone gives you a lift if it is raining



It's now pouring down and doesn't look like it's going to stop anytime soon  If it stops in time I will walk, but it's not looking too hopefull!


----------



## macast

only managed 35 mins on the Wii today..... but apparently 148 cals burned.... to I'll take that!!

I'm getting much better at the hoola hoop game..... managed 14 minutes today


----------



## Steff

Well done to all,


----------



## AJLang

I went swimming today for the first time in a long while and swam 30 lengths.  I've also averaged 45 minutes of walking each day for the past week


----------



## Andy HB

Well, I managed a round cycle trip to am64's Shaw Trust shop with a pile of old sci-fi books that I haven't touched for decades (and the sad thing is that she persuaded me to take one away again because it was a good read!) 

Then, I high-tailed it to Uxbridge where I stocked up on grub and re-filled the rucksack that I'd previously emptied.

Then back home again.

Round trip was probably some 15miles.

Collapsed in front of telly and watched the footy programme.


----------



## katie

I did the 3 mile walk again. Unfortunately I had 4 pints of beer when I got there but still... (actually that's less than usual).

I need to move away from this place so that I stop drinking so much. I just love the atmosphere in the pub and we all know eachother there.


----------



## AJLang

Today I've walked for one hour ten minutes and swam 50 lengths


----------



## Northerner

AJLang said:


> Today I've walked for one hour ten minutes and swam 50 lengths



That, my dear, is fantastic!  I hope you have lots of lovely endorphins buzzing around as a reward for your efforts, you put me to shame! I have been very lazy recently, but determined to get back up to speed. Did a little this morning with Ms Gasper and a short trip on the exercise bike, plus a walk in the park...


----------



## AJLang

Thank you Northener What you've done today doesn't sound lazy to me!  I've still got a bit more walking to do today as Susie now gets very excited when I go downstairs at around 4.15, absolutely no chance of me getting out of the door without her.  She cried today when I went swimming


----------



## Andy HB

Yes well done! 

I'm currently out of action. A cramp in the left calf muscle a couple of nights ago has left me incapable of walking in a sensible fashion. Images of John Cleese keep flashing through my mind!  

Still, I could do with a rest.

Andy


----------



## alisonz

Wow well done AJ. I ventured into the pool today, did 24 lengths, took me a while to get into my stride though, I keep getting cramps in the bottom of my feet and toes.


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Andy.  I hope that your leg feels better soon


----------



## macast

very well done everyone  

after my 5 mile walk on Saturday I've been quite lazy and only walked to the village and back for provisions (about 2 miles)

you have all put me to shame so I'm heading for the Wii


----------



## AJLang

Thanks Alison, well done on your swimming.  Sorry to hear about the cramps.....I think you did really well perseveringly with the swimming


----------



## AJLang

Hi Macast five miles walking one day and two miles another day is brilliant....can't believe you're going to do the wii as well.....that's really dedicated of you


----------



## alisonz

Thanks Aj I normally enjoy my swim but tody just couldn't get motivated oh well


----------



## Northerner

I haven't been swimming since 1991. Even then, the most I could usually manage is about two lengths!  I'd never make a triathlete - I can't ride a bike either!


----------



## Steff

Well done AJ and all


----------



## macast

AJLang said:


> Hi Macast five miles walking one day and two miles another day is brilliant....can't believe you're going to do the wii as well.....that's really dedicated of you



walked 5 miles on saturday.... then nothing on sunday.... walked to the village on monday about 2 miles.  then today I felt lazy til I read all the posts about what exercise all you guys had done........ so then went on the Wii 

I did 12 mins Wii Yoga.... 12 mins Wii Hoola Hooping.... and 24 mins Wii Jogging........... now for a lovely cup of herbal tea


----------



## AJLang

Macast that's a brilliant achievement on the Wii
Northener how can you do marathon running but not swim je ne comprends pas!!


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, this is making me feel like a laggard!  My 30-minute Wii sessions are starting to pale into insignificance.


----------



## Steff

Made it to 6 sits up earlier on phew


----------



## Mark T

Steffie said:


> Made it to 6 sits up earlier on phew


Well done 

I've finally managed to get into 3 figures in my Wii sessions and apparently burnt 160 cals!


----------



## Northerner

Steffie said:


> Made it to 6 sits up earlier on phew



What's happened to Gay Gasper? I've been doing 15 mins in her company for 8 out of the last 9 days, with some exercise bike sessions and running thrown in too {{{smug}}}


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> What's happened to Gay Gasper? I've been doing 15 mins in her company for 8 out of the last 9 days, with some exercise bike sessions and running thrown in too {{{smug}}}



Sorrryyy did not enjoy it


----------



## Mark T

I've managed to do something between 2 - 2.5 miles walking around the Zoo today.

Pushing a 14kg 2 yr old up one of Colch Zoo's longer inclines is definitely a good way of building up a sweat.

Sunday is supposed to be my fitness day off too!


----------



## Steff

Mark well done


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I had a 3 miles walk round Whitby today (and a small fish and chips)


----------



## Steff

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I had a 3 miles walk round Whitby today (and a small fish and chips)



best place for f&c

Well done on the 3 miles


----------

